# Contact info. for Blackthorn?



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

We were referred to this kennel and she has some nice breedings happening. Her dogs are beautiful! I sent an email to the "info" address located on the website, but wondering if there is a better way to reach her? I know breeders are busy and it may take some time, especially if pups are being born. Just wanted to cover my bases and make sure it reached her. I know, too, that sometimes the sites are outdated, which is another reason I'm asking. For example, one site we looked at was from 2012, and as far as we know, the breeder is active.

Does anyone know of another email or a phone number? I couldn't find a number. If not, I will sit tight and be patient.

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

she is on facebook....you could get in touch with her through there if you are on fb https://www.facebook.com/groups/blackthornkennel/?fref=ts


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you, I sent a friend request through the page. I had found it earlier, but it seems to be a page for people owning/involved with her dogs, so wasnt sure if I should try to join. She has a lot going on right now from what I can see on the page, so I will refrain from messaging her thru FB at this time. Last thing she needs is inquiry emails, and perhaps will see mine sent yesterday at some point.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lots of websites are stagnant.....lots of reasons

Scrutiny of USDA has been suggested as one.....

Just progress - sites done in old software, old operating systems, source data lost in computer upgrades or crashes....

I, for one, cannot find my info to even get into mine - lost my upload software and it is done in a software I cannot find the disks to reinstall - was part of old Microsoft office and not on any newer versions....   

Facebook taking over as source of info for many of us...

Lee


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I am on her facebook group. Give her a few days to accept your request, she has had a rough couple of days.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Daisy said:


> Thank you, I sent a friend request through the page. I had found it earlier, but it seems to be a page for people owning/involved with her dogs, so wasnt sure if I should try to join.


I'm in the Blackthorn FB group and I don't have one of Christine's dogs, and also the von Wolfstraum group. I don't have a dog from Lee either. Neither group is strictly for people who have their dogs, it's also people who admire them and might want to have one some day.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rosy831 said:


> I am on her facebook group. Give her a few days to accept your request, she has had a rough couple of days.


Yes this exactly. I'm on her facebook too. I don't have one of her dogs; just admire them and might want one in the future.


----------

